# Will a 2 horse trailer be large enough for my horse, pics



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

looking at craigslist for a nice trailer i seen quite a few 2 horse ones that looks nice. I have one horse and my dad may get one later down the road. He is 16 hands, maybe 16 2 i have to measure him. Will a trailer that size work and be comfortable for a horse that size? 

most I have seen is around the size in below pic and from 800 to 2500 bucks.


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

I would look for a slant load with a bigger horse like that. We had a straight load 2 horse and we always had a problem with the horses tail rubbing at the top (when we would start pullling they would lean against the back to brace themselves) so we always had to put tail wraps on them. Our horses were 15.2.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

what is "That" size.. ?
Trailers come in different heights, usualy 6-6, 7 7-6 or 8. You are looking for a 7 foot 6.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

It depends on the size of the 2 horse. You can't tell by pictures. Ask for dimensions, height & width.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Like Joe said, you need to look at the interior height. A 16hh horse will fit in a 6-6 trailer but their head is awfully close to the top. Most will learn to keep their head down but could end up with bumps and bruises until they do. Some never learn...

You're better off to go for a taller trailer if you can find one for your horses comfort.


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

*there is a definite difference in horse size and trailer size*. what you need is a *turnbow thoroughbred walk through trailer*. I'd get a 2 horse WALK THROUGH THOROUGHBRED straight load side by side TRAILER normal 2 horse in other owrds not a slant load. i Recently bought one for my 16 to 17hh horses and IMO it is a MUST for bigger horses. not only is it taller (I'm 5'7" and i cant touch the top with i stand inside) but it's wider and longer too. horses do not like to walk into a dark small cave. My trailer has plenty of windows in the sides and in front to keep it light. plus the back door pulls down and works as a ramp which a lot of horses like. 
i rented a 3 horse slant load TO GET MY HORSES HOME and it was a *nightmare. *the fit was way way to tight side to side and they didn't have enough head room either and that was a trailer that the rental place TOLD me was for TBs. 
My trailer cost me 2000. used it's really nice but older. you can find the small ones all day long for 1000. but ill tell you if you get your horse into that trailer once and hes uncomfortable you will never get him to willingly go in again. just my 2 cents good luck 
PS check out around the race track if you want a trailer for TBs you will find one for sale there that will work great for your big guys


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

natisha said:


> It depends on the size of the 2 horse. You can't tell by pictures. Ask for dimensions, height & width.


exactly! i've seen 2-3 horse slant loads that my horse would not fit in (he's 17hh) yet a friend of mine has a 2 horse straight load that he would fit comfortably in. it all depends on the trailer and you really need to look at each one individually to determine what will work for you and your horse(s).


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

*uh huh LOL*



crimsonsky said:


> exactly! i've seen 2-3 horse slant loads that my horse would not fit in (he's 17hh) yet a friend of mine has a 2 horse straight load that he would fit comfortably in. it all depends on the trailer and you really need to look at each one individually to determine what will work for you and your horse(s).


OMG girl it brings back memories when you say slant loads that you horse would not fit into. My big red guy is 17hh and we rented a slant load to get him and two others home. it was hilarious. we were loading him last thinking that last slant stall is the biggest.... well he willingly put his two front feet in and his entire back end was hanging out of the trailer and he just looked at me like "YOUR KIDDING RIGHT?" uh you DO SEE that there is no room in this trailer for my entire back half RIGHT?? i don't think i ever laughed so hard in my LIFE... it was crazy!!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

exactly WAF!! i've found that the warmblood sized trailers work for him but pretty much nothing else is big enough. they have to be both tall and wide. oye. haha - and you KNOW they charge a premium for those. 

i was lucky and he fit decently well in my Trails West Adventure 2 horse slant in the front stall (the back not so much ironically as yes it's wider but somehow it just didn't work). he happily loads into my friends Featherlite 3 horse warmblood bumper pull as it's both extra tall and the stalls are extra wide. 

to the OP - you really need to look at many different criteria when searching for a trailer - not just height or weight, but all of them combined. not to mention the towing and STOPPING capacity/ability of your tow vehicle. good luck!


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

yeah i will probably just go look at some and will better be able to tell if he will be able to fit. I will gogle the throughbred trailer and see what they look like


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Depends...I have a 2 horse bumper puul, reg horse height, and I put my 16.2h Thorughbred in it. Though, I am sure she would like the full height.

But just to let you know, the TB size trailers I have looked at are only about 3 or 4 inches higher than the regular height.


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

VanillaBean said:


> Depends...I have a 2 horse bumper puul, reg horse height, and I put my 16.2h Thorughbred in it. Though, I am sure she would like the full height.
> 
> But just to let you know, the TB size trailers I have looked at are only about 3 or 4 inches higher than the regular height.


thanks for the info, i guess i just have to go and take my tape measurer too lol


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

actually i think it's about 5 or 6 inches taller at least but more than that its WIDER and longer too. My 2 horse trailer is almost the same size as a 3 horse slant load. Mines a bumper pull too  these bigger TB trailers are what just about all the TB racing ppl and Warmblood People use if they are hauling their own horses. I think 5 or 6 inches makes a difference if your head is down and can't be held at "normal" comfortable height. I guess it depends on how long they have to ride in the trailer. I just hate to make my horses any more uncomfortable then i have to, I figure riding in the trailer that's IS the right size is uncomfortable enough without being crammed into a too small space. *not saying that your trailer is too small only saying that the "normal" trailer was WAY to small for my big guy but her hes HUGE  *


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

nyg052003 said:


> thanks for the info, i guess i just have to go and take my tape measurer too lol


OP I think the TB trailer is 7 foot tall.
I can measure mine to be sure but I'm pretty sure that's the inside height.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Bumper pulls come in different sizes. A TB size will be 7' or even 7 '6" tall and 6' wide. The older trailers are only 6' or 6'2" and are rather small for tall horses. One in the 6'6" range and 5' wide may work for one horse but you would be much better off with a 7' bumper pull. They come in slant load and straight load.

Are you looking for new or used?


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

WildAcreFarms said:


> OP I think the TB trailer is 7 foot tall.
> I can measure mine to be sure but I'm pretty sure that's the inside height.


thanks sounds good.


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

iridehorses said:


> Bumper pulls come in different sizes. A TB size will be 7' or even 7 '6" tall and 6' wide. The older trailers are only 6' or 6'2" and are rather small for tall horses. One in the 6'6" range and 5' wide may work for one horse but you would be much better off with a 7' bumper pull. They come in slant load and straight load.
> 
> Are you looking for new or used?


definitely used


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

*thats what i thought too*



iridehorses said:


> Bumper pulls come in different sizes. A TB size will be 7' or even 7 '6" tall and 6' wide. The older trailers are only 6' or 6'2" and are rather small for tall horses. One in the 6'6" range and 5' wide may work for one horse but you would be much better off with a 7' bumper pull. They come in slant load and straight load.
> 
> Are you looking for new or used?


hey IRidehorses,
thats what i thought too was that there was a pretty large difference in the heights and widths and lengths. a foot to a foot and a half was right in line with what i remembered. I'm 5'7" and i can barely barely touch my finger tips on the top of my trailer IF i stand on tip toes. My neighbor has a regular size bumper pull (mine is bumper pull also) and i can stand flat footed and touch my entire palm of my hand on the top of his trailer and i can't even straighten my elbow (not enough room). I was thinking if the difference was only 6" if it's the RIGHT 6 inches then it makes a big difference  LOL I've had a bigger horse that i used to stuff into a "normal" size trailer but looking back it's a MIRACLE that he ever went in it. LOL but then again we only went to local shows and he was never in it for more then 2 hrs at most.... all things considered I'd much rather have the bigger trailer. Yes I paid twice as much for it as i could have gotten a used "normal" horse size for but I think it's worth it for MY BIG guy. 17hh and WIDE too


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

My horse is actually 15.5 HH. He measure 62 inches.

from the top of his head to the ground with his head up in a normal position, he is about 6 ft. A trailer that's about 6' 6 should work fine then right? I talked to a guy today that said the only thing about the trailer is that it needs brake work. He said he wasnt sure what kind of brakes it is on it. He also said he never had a problem stopping with 2 horses and hay loaded and all. 

Just learning about horse trailers so are brakes a must have? I guess the brakes would only be used in a parked position so the trailer doesnt take off and pull the vehicle?


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

My horse is actually 15.5 HH. He measure 62 inches.

from the top of his head to the ground with his head up in a normal position, he is about 6 ft. A trailer that's about 6' 6 should work fine then right? I talked to a guy today that said the only thing about the trailer is that it needs brake work. He said he wasnt sure what kind of brakes it is on it. He also said he never had a problem stopping with 2 horses and hay loaded and all. 

Just learning about horse trailers so are brakes a must have? I guess the brakes would only be used in a parked position so the trailer doesnt take off and pull the vehicle?


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

At 15.2 then that trailer is tall enough.

Trailer brakes are a must and are used to stop the trailer along with your pickup brakes. You will need a brake controller installed in your pickup if one isn't already there. What it does is apply the trailer brakes at the same time as you use your pickup brakes. How much brake is used on the trailer is something you set as controllers are adjustable. Best to get some training on how to use your specific brand of trailer brake.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I have a 15h mare and a 15.2h mare that fit fine in a 6'6" trailer. I've had a 16h TB in there for a short ride a few times without any problem either.

As far as brakes are concerned, they may or may not need anything more then shoes like a regular car. On the other hand, trailer brakes are activated by magnets and that could me more expensive. 

As for how they work, the brake controller works off the brake light switch and sends a current to the magnets on the trailer. They are necessary and not just for parking. Without brakes, the trailer is putting a lot of stress on your truck and is really a very unsafe condition.


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

Darrin said:


> At 15.2 then that trailer is tall enough.
> 
> Trailer brakes are a must and are used to stop the trailer along with your pickup brakes. You will need a brake controller installed in your pickup if one isn't already there. What it does is apply the trailer brakes at the same time as you use your pickup brakes. How much brake is used on the trailer is something you set as controllers are adjustable. Best to get some training on how to use your specific brand of trailer brake.


is 62 inches 15.2 or 15.5? 

i thought you divide 60/4 = 15 then the remaining 2 i thought you would convert to 20 and 20 divided by 4 is 5

actually dividing 62 by 4 = 15.5


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Well, personally I don't have a float, but I have a big 16.1hh (my best friend reckons he looks more on the side of 16.2-16.3, and she deals with big horses) thoroughbred gelding, who is not on the light side of build, very long also.

I borrow my neighbours apex float and it's a simple straight load double float, it's real tall and light on the inside, its also really wide which is really handy because my goofy horse is actually scared to back down the ramp, so I have to turn him around inside the float and walk him out forwards... *sigh


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm gona borrow my friends 2 horse trailer one day this coming wk and i will see how it goes with loading him in and how comfy he looks in it


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

nyg052003 said:


> My horse is actually 15.5 HH. He measure 62 inches.
> 
> from the top of his head to the ground with his head up in a normal position, he is about 6 ft. A trailer that's about 6' 6 should work fine then right? I talked to a guy today that said the only thing about the trailer is that it needs brake work. He said he wasnt sure what kind of brakes it is on it. He also said he never had a problem stopping with 2 horses and hay loaded and all.
> 
> Just learning about horse trailers so are brakes a must have? I guess the brakes would only be used in a parked position so the trailer doesnt take off and pull the vehicle?


your trailer needs its own brakes. it affects how fast the trailer will stop loaded and trust me you need those breaks. I hauled a 3 horse slant cross country recently and even WITH the trailer brakes it's hard!! People will pull out in front of you and let me tell you with a load that heavy you CAN NOT STOP!! I have a good friend that owns a stable in New Orleans and works for the city on a contract with the SPCA. he gets horses ALL THE TIME that have been in trailer turn over accidents and the horses many times have to be euthanized on the scene. One of the big time Dressage horses that was i think on the Olympic team got killed a few minths ago in a trailer accident, another driver pulled out in front of them and they couldn't stop the horses, truck and trailer in time.. with a big rig like that it's like stopping a train on the tracks.... it s very scary. and often its the horses that suffer most. 
Also make sure to check the floor. horses fall through the floor ALL THE TIME TOO.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

nyg052003 said:


> is 62 inches 15.2 or 15.5?
> 
> i thought you divide 60/4 = 15 then the *remaining 2 i thought you would convert to 20 and 20 divided by 4 is 5*
> 
> actually dividing 62 by 4 = 15.5


The 2 that is left over just stays as that number so that it is said to be 15.2 h
Meaning 15 hands 2". Someone who says 15.5 is usually considered unacknowledged.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

_*The 2 that is left over just stays as that number so that it is said to be 15.2 h Meaning 15 hands 2". Someone who says 15.5 is usually considered unacknowledged.*_
In addition for future reference a hand is 4 inches. 14hh, 14.1, 14.2, 14.3, 15hh and so on.
​


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I get a kick when someone says 15.5 when they mean 15 and 1/2 hands. 15.5 is actually 16.1h to a horseman.


----------

